# Skip class



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever skipped a class to avoid being stared at becuse you came to school late ? Iv done that millions of times. I just hate the feeling of 25 or 26 pairs of eyes staring at me when i walk through the door, its so unsettling and nerveracking ! Thats why instead of going to that class i hide out in the discusting bathroom stall.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

yes i have. i usually have to arrive about 10 minutes early to my college classes or it turns into a skip day in the later years of college when my aniexty got worse


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

yes!!!! I skipped a few times in high school. I remember one specific time as a senior, I wore my hair a new style with braids and half up half down kind of thing, and it fell out so I went to the bathroom to fix it. as I finished and walked halfway to class , the bell rang. it was 7th period forensic science (last class of the day) and I had a test. I didn't want to go because everyone would stare at me and I would be wayyy to anxious to handle that. my heart was already beating out of my chest. so I went to the bathroom for 55 minutes till I went home. except the janitors clean the bathrooms at that time, so I kept having to switch bathrooms so they wouldn't be suspicious on why I was in there so long. it was so embarrassing


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

When I was in grade 10, I would LOVE showing up late for everyone to see, because I felt it made me look cool. The teacher ended up getting really angry and it kind of became a bad look for me.

Needless to say, I'm now ten minutes early for every class.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

HA yes. If I get there and have to enter in the front, you couldn't pay me to walk in there. I braved it once, thinking, "It'll be okay...just find a seat fast...no one will say anything." The prof called me on it and 350 pairs of eyes of course swivelled in my direction. That was one instance in which it was satisfying to a) leave immediately and b) wait for the lecture to end so that I could walk up to him and say I have a diagnosed panic disorder and agoraphobia. What he did merely conditions me to fear attending class even more. Fortunately he was tripping over himself with apologies.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, done this countless times...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

keyla965 said:


> Has anyone ever skipped a class to avoid being stared at becuse you came to school late ? Iv done that millions of times. I just hate the feeling of 25 or 26 pairs of eyes staring at me when i walk through the door, its so unsettling and nerveracking ! Thats why instead of going to that class i hide out in the discusting bathroom stall.


Yes. Last semester, nearly every day I would arrive to my classes 10 minutes late and when I got to the door I would just turn around because I couldn't handle the entire class turning their heads around to see who walked in.

Now I force myself to walk into a room when I'm late. I have never backed down although I have come close many times. It's become one of those things where I have to consciously repeat things in my head: "just go in just go in just go..."

It sucks though when the teacher makes an indirect remark about you such as "Everyone, please get to class on time"



seafolly said:


> HA yes. If I get there and have to enter in the front, you couldn't pay me to walk in there. I braved it once, thinking, "It'll be okay...just find a seat fast...no one will say anything." The prof called me on it and 350 pairs of eyes of course swivelled in my direction. That was one instance in which it was satisfying to a) leave immediately and b) wait for the lecture to end so that I could walk up to him and say I have a diagnosed panic disorder and agoraphobia. What he did merely conditions me to fear attending class even more. Fortunately he was tripping over himself with apologies.


Wow congrats on confronting your professor! I wish I had the guts!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

This was a problem for me my senior year. My first class started at 7:40 and I would get there at 8:05 or later, _everyday_. I got over it since people always expected me to walk through late as hell. The teacher made a big deal about it everyday, but whatever.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No. I'd deliberately arrive late too reduce my anxiety. If I'm late I don't have to chitchat before class. I don't really care about everyone looking at me. I'm not much to look at so they get bored real quick.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

wrongnumber said:


> No. I'd deliberately arrive late too reduce my anxiety. If I'm late I don't have to chitchat before class. I don't really care about everyone looking at me. I'm not much to look at so they get bored real quick.


This.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I wish I had the guts to skip :/


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

I've done this plenty of times! This year I had to drop out of 3 of my classes because I wasnt going to them at all due to the fact that I'm struggling with my anxiety. 
Attending school and keeping my grades up has to be the most heaviest brick on my shoulder at the moment, It has got me worried about my future.
I know where your coming from dude.. It sucks.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I skipped school far too much, though I graduated on time, I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

I use to skip school so much in high school. I was depressed and unhappy with myself and everyone else. I had trouble doing my work because most of it compromised with working with someone else, groups and oral presentations. So I got cruddy grades but with doing classes during summer I caught up to barely graduate.


----------



## Pinkshadow (Jan 2, 2012)

I did that so many times. Last year, my math teacher made us sing a song in front of the class if we come late. Yaa right, I would better miss a class and got less marks than sing in front of people.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Yup! That's why I'm such an early bird at school. But if I am late I enter through the door in the back of the classroom. If there is no door, I stand outside until another late person comes and I enter with them. :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, but I've thought about it. The worst was this chemistry class I took several years ago. I think the professor was a former high school teacher and still had the cop/zoo warden mentality so common to k-12 teachers. It was a big class, with 50-60 students, and if you came in late, he would say, "thank you for coming today, Ms. Smith"......embarrassing.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I actually missed my Biology exam in 2010 because of my S.A. Initially I was told by my teacher I wasn't sitting the exam because I was hopeless at the subject, and that was fine by me, then they phoned me up at 9:15am on the day of the exam and asked where I was and why I wasn't at the exam. I explained what happened but was told that I must have "misunderstood" my teacher (yeah, right) and that if I went to the exam as soon as I could, i'd be allowed to sit it. 

I ended up getting dropped off at the school (the car park is right outside the hall where the exams are, and everyone could see me out the window), walking in the building, turning LEFT (the hall was on the right), going upstairs randomly to the Cooking corridor, going along the corridor, walking back down the other stairs and then exited through the exact same door I entered to the school. I put my hood up and walked as fast as I could up the school grounds and then out of the school gates, even though I knew everyone could see me and was probably staring at me out the exam window (which was a huge window and was on the ground floor). 

All because I didn't want to walk in late and have everyone looking at me.


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Last semester I made it to class about 10 minutes early so I wouldn't have to find a seat next to a stranger. I sat down and turned on my music on my iphone. I then heard somebody behind me say "is that that Andrew kid". I then acted like I got a phone call and walked to my car and drove home.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm always early, probably because of my anxiety to be punctual. It's actually nerve-wracking for me to sit in silence waiting for class to start.


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its freaky being early but I would rather be early and find a seat alone near the door. If I was ever late back at the university I used to attend I would take the long walk back to the dorm over walking in and having to walk in front of people.


----------



## AbsurdistWolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I would rather not show up than be late. Don't like the attention that comes with being late. Sometimes I would also skip if there was some sort of presentation that day, that I didn't feel prepared for.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah i've skipped A LOT of my first term's Uni lectures... was afraid to go alone as i don't really know any one from my course :/ Decided to stop though, because i'm wasting money and we're just trying to escape reality.


----------



## alexhte (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, this used to happen to me a lot during high school. It's only happened to me once since I've moved to College - I don't mind walking in late in computer rooms but in normal classrooms, I can't cope. Thank god that I have only one lesson a week in a normal classroom!


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, it even caused me to fail the 10th grade.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

I skip class all the time. I hate it


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh i forgot to add. It made me fail Year 11 (I was 15 or 16). I was skipping alot of classes and didnt understand the exams.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2011)

This used to be a problem for me. I would have rather skipped a class than walk in late feeling embarrassed and having everyone stare at me. I try my best to be on time to classes, but I have been late sometimes. When I started college, I cared about my grades too much to skip an entire class because I'm five or ten minutes late. It is a little nerve wracking, but people only really glance at you when you come in if they even look at you at all.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

I skipped my math class this morning because i was late.
And now im skipping my learning stratigies because i feel to overwhelmed to go D:


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Honestly, you shouldn't give a fu** if they look at you! Seriously....i am reaching the point were i just stare back! It's so bleeping RUDE to just stare and stare at someone....and people with SA...we tend to over react or get scared etc. But for me, if i do come in late to class(which i don't so hypothetically!) i don't really care if they look. I use to be scared for whatever reason...but now...not so much. Just find a seat and sit down.


----------

